# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  MT-20, 3D Printed robot by J.R. Bedard

## Airicist

youtube.com/jrbedard

twitter.com/jrbedard

"MT-20: Functional 3D Printed Robot"

----------


## Airicist

Functional 3D Printed Robot

Published on Oct 11, 2015




> MT-20 is a 3D Printed robot controlled by Arduino and actuated via servos.
> This video contains a few animation cycles, the 3D printing process, and the final assembly.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Build your own functional 3D printed robot with this easy Instructables guide"

by Benedict
November 22, 2015

----------

